

JavaScript – Why use semicolons? - dhruvbhatia
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/444080/do-you-recommend-using-semicolons-after-every-statement-in-javascript#1169596

======
AdrianRossouw
i just use them because i prefer being explicit. I don't like giving ambiguity
any chance to take hold.

